# TV Tuners

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

What PCI TV Tuners are supported in linux?(if any)

I was looking at the leadtek TV Tuner and the ATi TV Wonder, but i wasnt going to buy them until i knew i could get them working

----------

## felysium

This is from the recent kernel documentation:

Suppported cards:

Bt848/Bt848a/Bt849/Bt878/Bt879 cards

------------------------------------

All cards with Bt848/Bt848a/Bt849/Bt878/Bt879 and normal Composite/S-VHS inputs

are supported.

Teletext and Intercast support (PAL only) for ALL cards via VBI sample decoding

in software.

Some cards with additional multiplexing of inputs are only partially 

supported (unless specifications by the card manufacturer are given).

All other cards only differ by additional components as tuners, sound decoders,

EEPROMs, teletext decoders ...

Unsupported Cards: 

------------------

Cards with Zoran (ZR) or Philips (SAA) or ISA are not supported by this driver. 

MATRIX Vision

-------------

MV-Delta

- Bt848A

- 4 Composite inputs, 1 S-VHS input (shared with 4th composite)

- EEPROM

http://www.matrix-vision.de/

This card has no tuner but supports all 4 composite (1 shared with an

S-VHS input) of the Bt848A.

Very nice card if you only have satellite TV but several tuners connected

to the card via composite.

Many thanks to Matrix-Vision for giving us 2 cards for free which made

Bt848a/Bt849 single crytal operation support possible!!!

Miro/Pinnacle PCTV

------------------

- Bt848 

  some (all??) come with 2 crystals for PAL/SECAM and NTSC 

- PAL, SECAM or NTSC TV tuner (Philips or TEMIC)

- MSP34xx sound decoder on add on board

  decoder is supported but AFAIK does not yet work 

  (other sound MUX setting in GPIO port needed??? somebody who fixed this???)

- 1 tuner, 1 composite and 1 S-VHS input

- tuner type is autodetected

http://www.miro.de/

http://www.miro.com/

Many thanks for the free card which made first NTSC support possible back

in 1997!

Hauppauge Win/TV pci

--------------------

There are many different versions of the Hauppauge cards with different 

tuners (TV+Radio ...), teletext decoders.

Note that even cards with same model numbers have (depending on the revision)

different chips on it.

- Bt848 (and others but always in 2 crystal operation???)

  newer cards have a Bt878

- PAL, SECAM, NTSC or tuner with or without Radio support

e.g.:

  PAL: 

  TDA5737: VHF, hyperband and UHF mixer/oscillator for TV and VCR 3-band tuners

  TSA5522: 1.4 GHz I2C-bus controlled synthesizer, I2C 0xc2-0xc3

  NTSC:

  TDA5731: VHF, hyperband and UHF mixer/oscillator for TV and VCR 3-band tuners

  TSA5518: no datasheet available on Philips site

- Philips SAA5246 or SAA5284 ( or no) Teletext decoder chip	

  with buffer RAM (e.g. Winbond W24257AS-35: 32Kx8 CMOS static RAM)

  SAA5246 (I2C 0x22) is supported

- 256 bytes EEPROM: Microchip 24LC02B or Philips 8582E2Y 

  with configuration information

  I2C address 0xa0 (24LC02B also responds to 0xa2-0xaf)

- 1 tuner, 1 composite and (depending on model) 1 S-VHS input

- 14052B: mux for selection of sound source

- sound decoder: TDA9800, MSP34xx (stereo cards) 

CPH-Series (CPH050, ...)

------------------------

Developed by TelSignal(?), OEMed by many vendors (Askey, Typhoon, 

  Anubis, Dynalink)

  Card series:

    CPH01x: BT848 capture only

    CPH03x: BT848

    CPH05x: BT878 with FM

    CPH06x: BT878 (w/o FM)

    CPH07x: BT878 capture only

  TV standards:

     CPH0x0: NTSC-M/M

     CPH0x1: PAL-B/G

     CPH0x2: PAL-I/I

     CPH0x3: PAL-D/K

     CPH0x4: SECAM-L/L 

     CPH0x5: SECAM-B/G 

     CPH0x6: SECAM-D/K 

     CPH0x7: PAL-N/N 

     CPH0x8: PAL-B/H 

     CPH0x9: PAL-M/M

  CPH03x was often sold as "TV capturer".

  Identifying:

  1) 878 cards can be identified by PCI Subsystem-ID:

      144f:3000 = CPH06x

      144F:3002 = CPH05x w/ FM

      144F:3005 = CPH06x_LC (w/o remote control)

  1) The cards have a sticker with "CPH"-model on the back.

  2) These cards have a number printed on the PCB just above the tuner metal box:

      "80-CP2000300-x" = CPH03X

      "80-CP2000500-x" = CPH05X

      "80-CP2000600-x" = CPH06X / CPH06x_LC

  Askey sells these cards as "Magic TView series", Brand "MagicXpress".

  Other OEM often call these "Tview", "TView99" or else.

Lifeview Flyvideo Series:

-------------------------

  The naming of these series differs in time and space.

  Identifying:

  1) Some models can be identified by PCI subsystem ID:

      1852:1852 = Flyvideo 98 FM

      1851:1850 = Flyvideo 98

      1851:1851 = Flyvideo 98 EZ (capture only)

  2) There is a print on the PCB:

      LR25       = Flyvideo (Zoran ZR36120, SAA7110A)

      LR26 Rev.N = Flyvideo II (Bt848)

           Rev.O = Flyvideo II (Bt878)

      LR37 Rev.C = Flyvideo EZ (Capture only, ZR36120 + SAA7110)

      LR38 Rev.A1= Flyvideo II EZ (Bt848 capture only)

      LR50 Rev.Q = Flyvideo 98 (w/eeprom and PCI subsystem ID)

           Rev.W = Flyvideo 98 (no eeprom)

      LR51 Rev.E = Flyvideo 98 EZ (capture only)

      LR90       = Flyvideo 2000 series

      LR91       = Stereo daughter card for LR90

      LR97       = Flyvideo DVBS

      LR138 Rev.C= Flyvideo 2000 (SAA7130)

	        or Flyvideo 3000 (SAA7134) w/Stereo TV

		   These exist in variations w/FM and w/Remote sometimes denoted

		   by suffixes "FM" and "R".

      Lifeview.com.tw states (Feb. 2002):

      "The FlyVideo2000 and FlyVideo2000s product name have renamed to FlyVideo98."

      Their Bt8x8 cards are listed as discontinued.

      Flyvideo 2000S was probably sold as Flyvideo 3000 in some contries(Europe?).

      The new Flyvideo 2000/3000 are SAA7130/SAA7134 based. 

      Flyvideo 2100/3100 are half-sized cards (for system integrators etc.)

  "Flyvideo II" had been the name for the 848 cards, nowadays (in Germany)

  this name is re-used for LR50 Rev.W.

  The Lifeview website mentioned Flyvideo III at some time, but such a card

  has never been seen. 

  These cards are sold by many OEMs too.

  FlyVideo A2 = LR90 Rev.F (w/Remote, w/o FM, stereo TV by tda9821)

Typhoon TV card series:

-----------------------

  These can be CPH, Flyvideo, Pixelview or KNC1 series.

  Typhoon is the brand of Anubis.

  Model 50680 got re-used, some model no. had different contents over time.

  Models:

  50680 "TV Tuner PCI Pal BG"(old,red package)=can be CPH03x(bt848) or CPH06x(bt878)

  50680 "TV Tuner Pal BG" (blue package)= Pixelview PV-BT878P+ (Rev 9B)

  50681 "TV Tuner PCI Pal I" (variant of 50680)

  50682 "TView TV/FM Tuner Pal BG"       = Flyvideo 98FM (LR50 Rev.Q)

         Note: The package has a picture of CPH05x (which would be a real TView)

  50683 "TV Tuner PCI SECAM" (variant of 50680)

  50684 "TV Tuner Pal BG"                = Pixelview 878TV(Rev.3D)

  50686 "TV Tuner"                       = KNC1 TV Station

  50687 "TV Tuner stereo"                = KNC1 TV Station pro

  50688 "TV Tuner RDS" (black package)   = KNC1 TV Station RDS

  50692 "TV/FM Tuner" (small PCB)

  50868 "TV/FM Tuner Pal I" (variant of 50682)

  50999 "TV/FM Tuner Secam" (variant of 50682)

Guillemot

---------

  Maxi-TV PCI (ZR36120)

  Maxi TV Video 2 = LR50 Rev.Q (FI1216MF, PAL BG+SECAM)

  Maxi TV Video 3 = CPH064 (PAL BG + SECAM)

Mentor

------

  Mentor TV card ("55-878TV-U1") = Pixelview 878TV(Rev.3F) (w/FM w/Remote)

Prolink

-------

   Pixelview Play TV Pro:

     PV-BT878P+rev.9B (Play TV Pro w/FM w/NICAM)

     PV-BT878P+rev.8X 

     PV-BT878P+rev.4C (Play TV Pro) 

     PV-BT878P+rev.4E (Play TV Pak) 

     PV-BT878P+rev.2F 

     PV-BT878TV 

   PixelView Play TV 

     PV-BT848P+

Dynalink

--------

   These are CPH series.

Phoebemicro

-----------

   TV Master    = CPH030 or CPH060

   TV Master FM = CPH050

Genius/Kye

----------

   Video Wonder/Genius Internet Video Kit = LR37 Rev.C

   Video Wonder Pro II (848 or 878) = LR26

Tekram

------

   VideoCap C205 (Bt848)

   VideoCap C210 (Zoran ZR36120 +Philips)

   CaptureTV M200 (ISA)

   CaptureTV M205 (Bt848)

Lucky Star

----------

   Image World Conference TV = LR50 Rev. Q

Leadtek

-------

   WinView 601 (Bt848)

   WinView 610 (Zoran)

   WinFast2000

KNC One

-------

   TV-Station

   TV-Station SE (+Software Bundle)

   TV-Station pro (+TV stereo)

   TV-Station FM (+Radio)

   TV-Station RDS (+RDS)

PV951 cards:

------------

  These are sold as:

   Boeder TV-FM Video Capture Card

   Titanmedia Supervision TV-2400

   Provideo PV951 TF

   3DeMon PV951

   MediaForte TV-Vision PV951

   Yoko PV951

Highscreen

----------

   TV Karte = LR50 Rev.S

   TV-Boostar = Terratec Terra TV+ Version 1.0 (Bt848, TDA9821) "ceb105.pcb"

Zoltrix

-------

   Face To Face TV MAX (Bt848) (PCB "VP-8482 Rev1.3")

   Genie TV (Bt878) (PCB "VP-8790 Rev 2.1")

AVerMedia

---------

   AVer FunTV Lite (ISA, AV3001 chipset)  "M101.C"

   AVerTV

   AVerTV Stereo

   AVerTV Studio (w/FM)

   AVerMedia TV98 with Remote 

   AVerMedia TV/FM98 Stereo

   AVerMedia TVCAM98

   TVCapture (Bt848)

   TVPhone (Bt848)

   TVCapture98 (="AVerMedia TV98" in USA) (Bt878)

   TVPhone98 (Bt878, w/FM)

   PCB      PCI-ID      Model-Name      Eeprom  Tuner  Sound    Country

   --------------------------------------------------------------------

   M1A8-A      --       AVer TV-Phone           FM1216  --

   M168-T   1461:0003   AVerTV Studio   48:17   FM1216 TDA9840T  D    (1) w/FM w/Remote

   M168-U   1461:0004   TVCapture98     40:11   FI1216   --      D    w/Remote

   M168II-B 1461:0003   Medion MD9592   48:16   FM1216 TDA9873H  D    w/FM

   (1) Daughterboard MB68-A with TDA9820T and TDA9840T

Aimslab

-------

   Video Highway Xtreme (aka "VHX") (Bt848, FM w/ TEA5757)

IXMicro

-------

   IXTV BT848

   IXTV BT878

   TurboTV (Bt848)

Lifetec/Medion/Tevion/Aldi

-------

   LT9415/MD9415 = LR90 Rev. F

          MD9592 = Avermedia TVphone98 (PCI_ID=1461:0003), PCB-Rev=M168II-B (w/TDA9873H)

Modular Technologies (www.modulartech.com) UK

--------------------

   MM100 PCTV (Bt848)

   MM205 PCTV (Bt878)

   MM210 PCTV (Bt878) (Galaxy TV)

Terratec

--------

   Terra TV+ Version 1.0 (Bt848), "ceb105.PCB" printed on the PCB, TDA9821

   Terra TV+ Version 1.1 (Bt878), "LR74 Rev.E" printed on the PCB, TDA9821

   Terra TValueRadio,             "LR102 Rev.C" printed on the PCB

   Terra TV/Radio+ Version 1.0,   "80-CP2830100-0" TTTV3 printed on the PCB, i

				     "CPH010-E83" on the back, SAA6588T, TDA9873H

   Terra TValue Version BT878,    "80-CP2830110-0 TTTV4" printed on the PCB, 

				     "CPH011-D83" on back

   Terra TValue Version 1.0       "ceb105.PCB" (really identical to Terra TV+ Version 1.0)

   LR74 is a newer PCB revision of ceb105 (both incl. connector for Active Radio Upgrade)

Technisat

---------

   Mediafocus I (ZR36120/ZR36125)

   Mediafocus II (SAA7146)

Siemens

-------

   Multimedia eXtension Board (MXB) (SAA7146, SAA7111)

Stradis

-------

   SDM275,SDM250,SDM026,SDM025 (SAA7146, IBMMPEG2): MPEG2 decoder only

Powercolor

----------

   MTV878

   MTV878R w/Remote Control

   MTV878F w/Remote Control w/FM radio

Pinnacle

--------

   Mirovideo PCTV (Bt848)

   Mirovideo PCTV SE (Bt848)

   Mirovideo PCTV Pro (Bt848 + Daughterboard)

   Studio PCTV Rave (Bt878 w/o infrared)

   Studio PCTV

   Studio PCTV Pro (Bt878 stereo w/ FM)

   DC1+ (ISA)

   DC10  (zr36057 + zr36060 + saa7110 + adv7176)

   DC10+ (zr36067 + zr36060 + saa7110 + adv7176)

   DC20

   DC30

   DC30+ (zr36067 + zr36050 + zr36016 + vpx3220 + adv7176)

Lenco

-----

   MXR-9565 (=Technisat Mediafocus?)

   MXR-9571 (Bt848)

   MXR-9575

   MXR-9477 (Bt878)

   MXTV-9578CP (= Prolink PV-BT878P+4E)

Iomega

------

   Buz (Zoran zr36067 + zr36060 + SAA7111 + SAA7185)

LML

---

   LML33 (zr36067 + zr36060 + bt819+ bt856)

Grandtec

--------

   Grand Video Capture (Bt848)

   Multi Capture Card  (Bt878)[/b]

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

WoW!

Thanks

----------

## mglauche

in addition .. i got a fairly new saa7134 based card working under linux, it has still a little rough edges, but tv is better than in windows allready  :Razz: 

IIRC the saa7134 is an new and improved version of the famous bttv 848 and 878 chips. (they have better color resolution)

# more /usr/src/saa7134-0.1.10/CARDLIST 

0 = UNKNOWN/GENERIC

1 = Proteus Pro [philips reference design]

2 = LifeView FlyVIDEO3000

3 = LifeView FlyVIDEO2000

4 = EMPRESS

5 = SKNet Monster TV

6 = Tevion MD 9717

7 = KNC One TV-Station RDS

8 = Terratec Cinergy 400 TV

my Tevion card runs nice, was cheap (50 euro) but it needs a bleeding edge kernel with v4l2 patches, which can get you quite a little hassle  :Razz: 

----------

## zaggo

Hi!

I've got an Tevion tv-card with an saa7134 chip. i tried to fix the kernel with some patches but i think i didn't got the right ones. Maybe you can give me a short description of what you did. I'm running the 2.4.19-gentoo-r9 kernel.

Thx for every hint!

Greetings,

 Manuel

----------

## mglauche

you need to patch the kernel with the v4l2 patch, then compile it with v4l support, then reboot, then build the saa7134 driver  :Smile: 

----------

## zaggo

Hi!

I still have some problems to do the kernel-pathing. I downloaded a v4l2 patch and i think that i got the wrong one, because when i remake the kernel i get some errors.

First when i do the patch i got some unresolved symbols:

```

b-28 linux # depmod -a

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/v4l2/saa7134.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/v4l2/tda9887.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/v4l2/tuner.o

```

and then when i'm doing a make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install i get: 

```

cc1: warning: -malign-functions is obsolete, use -falign-functions

videodev.c: In function `video_read':

videodev.c:73: warning: implicit declaration of function `video_devdata'

videodev.c:73: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

videodev.c: In function `video_write':

videodev.c:89: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

videodev.c: At top level:

videodev.c:97: warning: type mismatch with previous implicit declaration

videodev.c:89: warning: previous implicit declaration of `video_devdata'

videodev.c:97: warning: `video_devdata' was previously implicitly declared to return `int'

videodev.c: In function `video_open':

videodev.c:157: structure has no member named `users'

videodev.c:161: structure has no member named `users'

videodev.c:169: structure has no member named `users'

videodev.c: In function `video_release':

videodev.c:194: structure has no member named `users'

videodev.c: In function `video_exclusive_open':

videodev.c:303: structure has no member named `lock'

videodev.c:304: structure has no member named `users'

videodev.c:307: structure has no member named `users'

videodev.c:309: structure has no member named `lock'

videodev.c: In function `video_exclusive_release':

videodev.c:317: structure has no member named `users'

videodev.c: In function `video_register_device':

videodev.c:578: structure has no member named `lock'

videodev.c: At top level:

videodev.c:631: warning: static declaration for `videodev_init' follows non-static

make[4]: *** [videodev.o] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r9/drivers/media/video'

make[3]: *** [first_rule] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r9/drivers/media/video'

make[2]: *** [_subdir_video] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r9/drivers/media'

make[1]: *** [_subdir_media] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r9/drivers'

make: *** [_dir_drivers] Error 2

```

Thx for help!

Manuel

----------

## waverider202

I made a tivo out of a gentoo box with a Haugpauge WinTV.  it was the $60 version.  It works great.  And what did I do with it, but of cource.  2 episodes per day, 5 days per week, thats a lot of Simpsons.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Q2

Hi,

What did you use for software?  Freevo?

Dan

----------

## waverider202

I used NVRec's Divx4rec and perl.

----------

## helmers

Hi!

I've got a brand new Cinergy 600 TV/Radio card, it uses the SAA7134 chipset.

I was kinda hoping that one or more of the kernels in portege had the latest driver in them? Because I'm not good at kernel patching, in fact I don't have a clue on how to do so.

The project with all sources can be found here: http://bytesex.org/saa7134/index.html.

Perhaps someone could guide me through the process?   :Wink: 

----------

## vikwiz

Hi,

I'm planning also to get a tuner, but don't want a PCI card, but USB.

Do you know if there is an USB2 device working with linux?

I really don't want to have an antenna in my box, and all lightnings and other electrical tensions comming in. Don't you feel it dangerous?

----------

## helmers

 *vikwiz wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning also to get a tuner, but don't want a PCI card, but USB.
> 
> Do you know if there is an USB2 device working with linux?
> ...

 

Mine works like this: I connect it to an external antenna/cable TV. I don't think it will fry my box, not anything my Athlon's haven't been able to do in the past.  :Wink: 

----------

## mglauche

the saa7134 driver seems to be included in the 2.5.64 development kernel, i'm just compiling it to try it out  :Smile: 

----------

## mglauche

the saa7134 in 2.5.64 works quite fine out of the box  !  :Smile:  even the sound work correctly !  :Smile: 

----------

## helmers

That's great news!  :Very Happy: 

But as I recall there were problems with module loading in the dev'-kernels. I need to load my Audigy2 drivers... - unless they are included as well...   :Wink: 

----------

## mglauche

yes, you need to emerge sys-apps/module-init-tools, which include a new module loader, but then everything works fine !

```

Linux tranquility.connection.local 2.5.64 #3 Sun Mar 9 23:51:37 CET 2003 i686 AMD Duron(tm) Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

 13:22:24 up 13:26,  6 users,  load average: 0.03, 0.08, 0.08

```

----------

## helmers

```
helmers@yggdrasil helmers $ tvtime

tvtime: Running tvtime 0.9.7.

speedycode: CPU AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+, family 6, model 6, stepping 2.

speedycode: CPU measured at 1540.069MHz.

speedycode: Using MMXEXT optimized functions.

deinterlace: Loading Greedy - Low motion (DScaler)...

deinterlace: Loading Bob (DScaler)...

deinterlace: Loading Greedy - 2-frame (DScaler)...

deinterlace: Loading TwoFrame (DScaler)...

deinterlace: Loading Linear Blend (idea from mplayer)...

deinterlace: Loading Linear interpolation...

deinterlace: Loading Weave last field...

deinterlace: Loading Line doubler...

deinterlace: Loading XVideo Bob...

config: Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtimerc

config: Reading configuration from /home/helmers/.tvtime/tvtimerc

station: No saved station data found in /home/helmers/.tvtime/stations.

station: Initially, all stations will be active.

videoinput: Failed to set the V4L window size (capture width and height): Invalid argument

tvtime: Can't open video input, maybe try a different device?
```

...it's not working?   :Crying or Very sad: 

Any idea what may be wrong? I'm running Xfree 4.3, do I need Xawtv installed?

----------

## Paradoxx

how do i pach the kernel i cant get it to worc i haw Cinergy 400 TV and i us kernel 2.4.20 i haw traid 5.64 and 5.66 i onley get kernel panik i rele want my tv card to work pless help my

//Im dyslectiv

----------

## pubecon

wondering if anyone's got tv streaming over the internet/home network with ffmeg?

I dabbled but strenuous disk activity seems to make 2.5.74 freeze for the moment.

----------

## FourARSEDSheep

Is TV card support built in to the 2.6.0 kernel?

If it is i'd be thankyful to hear how i can get to it because i cant find it!

cheers

----------

## pubecon

I got support for my bttv card by enabling "I2C bit banging interfaces".  I can't remember the exact sequence of menus to get to that but once you enable that, exciting tv card related things will appear in the video for linux menu.

a quick search should turn up more info

----------

## OgRo

If you ever buy a PlayTV PixelView MPEG2, take a look a this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2609371.html#2609371

----------

## KotBehemot

Hi there i have bought Ati Theater 550 PRO, and can' find any hotwo's or anything how to install this tv tuner under linux, please help if someone knows.

----------

## OgRo

 *Rucok wrote:*   

> Hi there i have bought Ati Theater 550 PRO, and can' find any hotwo's or anything how to install this tv tuner under linux, please help if someone knows.

 

did you read the video4linux documentation?

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/

 

----------

## erolmutlu

05:02.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Avermedia Technologies Inc Unknown device 0199

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64 (4000ns min, 10000ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 50

        Region 0: Memory at dfefe000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [4c] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

----------

## nixnut

merged above post here.

----------

## erolmutlu

how to use this device icant install ?? help me plss

----------

## erolmutlu

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

bttv: driver version 0.9.16 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:02.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 50

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 0000:05:02.0, irq: 50, latency: 64, mmio: 0xdfefe000

bttv0: subsystem: 1461:0199 (UNKNOWN)

please mail id, board name and the correct card= insmod option to video4linux-list@redhat.com

bttv0: using:  *** UNKNOWN/GENERIC ***  [card=0,autodetected]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=004d00cf [init]

bttv0: using tuner=-1

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9887 @ 0x86... not found

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bt878: AUDIO driver version 0.0.0 loaded

bt878: Bt878 AUDIO function found (0).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:02.1[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 50

bt878_probe: card id=[0x1991461], Unknown card.

Exiting..

bt878: probe of 0000:05:02.1 failed with error -22

----------

